# Wingspan Scarf



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

I finally decided to make the Wingspan Scarf. I got the pattern from here KP. Someone was kind enough to post it from Ravelry.
I got the first triangle done, but and here's my dilema: where it says to put the marker, it says to knit TO the marker on the next row, then take it out and put it again, it's called the traveling marker. 
Now I am about to start the second triangle and it says to knit up to 16 st's from the marker, but there are no markers. It did NOT say to leave the markers in. So I have a triangle done, with no way of knowing how or where to start the next one. Can someone who's made this scarf before help me please? Thanks, Crystal.


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

I count 16 stitches from the end of the previous triangle and that's where I put the marker and you start the next triangle. The author was not too clear on where to put the other stitch markers was she? Without digging out my WIP (on hiatus due to the heat), I believe there are 32 stitches left on wide end of the triangle. So you can always mark it after the fact. The instructions called for 7 markers and 1 traveling marker. I think she said to place the perm. marker in the first set of instructions. I hope I haven't totally messed you up! Those 16 stitches are added on at the pointy end by CO to make each triangle offset. 
You should have seen my first attempt~I had the first triangle going to my left and then the 2nd one went pointy end to the right! LOL! Wasn't so funny then.....


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

You have to read the entire pattern! I just started mine as well.

"PLEASE READ THIS BEFORE PMing ME

I would like to update the pattern to make some things clearer but realistically it wont be happening soon.

There are no errors in the pattern, but there are things which some people find confusing. Try not to overthink and just do what the pattern says.

4 queries come up again and again so I will address them here

1. Where do I put the 7 stitch markers?

These are fixed once you place them and you will need one for every triangle you knit, except the first. You place it at the very beginning of Row 2 in the second and every following triangle. The pattern reads PM right at the beginning of the line.

2. Row 1 of Triangle 2 says to knit to within 16 stitches of the marker but there is no marker. What do I do?

Read the next line it tells you that if this is the first time you are doing this to knit to within 16 stitches of the end of the row.

3. The abbreviations mention a Sl1p and a Sl1k but in the pattern there is a Sl1p and a Sl1. Should the Sl1 be a Sl1k?

This is due to pure indecision on my part. I wasnt sure which looked best so I left it up to the knitter. I did in fact do a Sl1k myself and in the update will probably write that in.

4. The row where the triangles join looks loose and holey.

Hmm - this is a tough one as it is down to how you knit and what you prefer. It is because I did not specify to wrap the stitches on the short rows. I quite liked it without so didnt wrap. If you prefer a more solid look wrap your stitches. If you would like bigger holes then stick some yo, k2tog in.

If you are still worried about anything do get in touch, but whatever you do , dont fret. This is supposed to be fun. A pattern is only a recipe to alter to your taste not a decree." 

This is from the Ravelry site for the pattern. 

Hope this helps. It is really a very easy pattern to follow.


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

I read both your responses many times over, and I thank you for responding so quick. I will do what I THINK is right.


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

Ok, I have to ask this: where it says to knit within 16st of marker, should I have 16st left on my needle? I put a marker on the 16th st from the end, but now I am drawing a blank as to what to do next. 
Row 1 of the second triangle says to slp1pw k to within 16st of marker, turn, 
row 2 says PM, slp1,k2, PTM, k to end, CO16st then turn.


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

1. yes, knit to within 16 stitches before the end of the row and turn. 
2. Place first marker (this stays put), slip 1 as if to knit, knit 2, Place moveable marker and knit to end, cast on 16 stitches and turn. (I used the thumb method to CO)

You got it now!


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

Ok I think I got it thanks very much


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Isn't it wonderful that we have designers on KP who can help others reproduce their patterns.


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

What did we ever do before? I am SOO glad I found KP



tamarque said:


> Isn't it wonderful that we have designers on KP who can help others reproduce their patterns.


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

i just finished the 5th triagle and realise i have been doing it wrong. started another one with different wool and this one seems to be right. i was flummixed by the sm's and knitting up to the last 16 stitches as well. here's hoping.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

I finished my wingspan ( just need to BO) 5 min ago. It was fun and gratifying to watch it grow. What yarn are you using? I looked at Ravelry postings of finished wingspans to help me make my decision. I love the way it looks and am wondering if any KP fashionistas can offer "how to wear" suggestions. I understand it is a shawlette. I don't see too many scarfs/shawls that are proportioned this way...how to layer?


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

CrystalP said:


> I finally decided to make the Wingspan Scarf. I got the pattern from here KP. Someone was kind enough to post it from Ravelry.


I posted the Wingspan Shawl (Scarf) Mar 9, 12 10:30:51, but I don't have any idea if that was the first time it was posted or not. Anyway, I've enjoyed watching so many people making this scarf/shawl. Sad to say, I haven't even tried it yet, but do have the pattern in my stash. When or if I do get around to it, I'll have a good source for any questions I may have. Wish I could help you Crystal.

Bea


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I am still working on my wingspan. I want to finish for my Daughters 30th birthday. I am glad the pattern maker was able to help with your questions. You are so right, where would we have been able to go to get such a quick response to a question we have. Love KP.


----------



## njaus (Feb 21, 2012)

I want to eventually do this scarf. Thank you for all your extra information!


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

is there only the ravelry pattern available. does anyone know of another free one somewhere.


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

the ravelry one is free! You just need to sign in.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

sylviaelliott said:


> is there only the ravelry pattern available. does anyone know of another free one somewhere.


I worked from the Ravelry download. Can you get into the Ravelry site?


----------



## greymama (Feb 5, 2012)

This is gorgeous, and I would love to make it, but I would want it to be long enough to come below my elbows. How could the panels be lengthened? What if I used worsted weight and larger needles (us 7) I know that would make it bigger around, but will that make it long enough?


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

greymama said:


> This is gorgeous, and I would love to make it, but I would want it to be long enough to come below my elbows. How could the panels be lengthened? What if I used worsted weight and larger needles (us 7) I know that would make it bigger around, but will that make it long enough?


Great question. I would like to know the answer. I suppose if we worked with more than 90 stitches at the start of each triangle this would help. but it would also make it fuller, increasing the flair and I wonder if that might not be so flattering. That's why I was asking if anybody had some fashion conscious suggestions for layering, or helping to make this beautiful shawlet more fashion forward....


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

linzers said:


> greymama said:
> 
> 
> > This is gorgeous, and I would love to make it, but I would want it to be long enough to come below my elbows. How could the panels be lengthened? What if I used worsted weight and larger needles (us 7) I know that would make it bigger around, but will that make it long enough?
> ...


P.S. I just wrapped the wingspan around my shoulders. The bottom hits my upper arms at the base of the deltoid muscle, or about 1/2 way down my upper arm...is this flattering??? I'm not sure....


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

You can add more triangles as suggested in the pattern. This will require more yardage, though.


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

linzers said:


> sylviaelliott said:
> 
> 
> > is there only the ravelry pattern available. does anyone know of another free one somewhere.
> ...


yes, i have the ravelry pattern - i just wondered if there was a different one. 
i have just pulled out 4 of the triangles just leaving the first one and started again after i saw where i went wrong.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

momanna said:


> You can add more triangles as suggested in the pattern. This will require more yardage, though.


Thanks. I think adding more triangles will make the chain of triangles longer, creating a horizontal increase. It will not help the shawl to drape lower on the body. I am hoping for a vertical increase. Does that make sense? It is a little hard to explain.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

sylviaelliott said:


> linzers said:
> 
> 
> > sylviaelliott said:
> ...


Glad you found a "fix"!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

it seems you may need to make each triangle longer.


----------



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

Go for the Dragon or Fairy Wing Shawl which was recommended here on KP.


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

Just looked at it. Looks really small for my 2X size body.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

sylviaelliott said:


> yes, i have the ravelry pattern - i just wondered if there was a different one.
> i have just pulled out 4 of the triangles just leaving the first one and started again after i saw where i went wrong.


Try this variation, also free from Ravelry

Lace Wingspan (Pitsi-Wingspan)
by Helena Forde

Published in
Helena Forde Designs
Craft
Knitting
Category
Neck / Torso → Scarf
Neck / Torso → Shawl / Wrap
Published
June 2012
Yarns suggested
Mohair
Yarn weight
Light Fingering / 3 ply 
Needle size
US 3 - 3.25 mm
Yardage
518 yards (474 m)
chartlacetriangle-shapedworked-flat written-pattern
This pattern is available as a free Ravelry download
This pattern is a modification of the beautiful Wingspan shawl by maylin.

I am knitting a longer vesion, using Misti Alpaca, baby Alpaca, hand paint lace, 2 ply, 874 yards to the 100 grams. Beautifully soft and fine. I intend to keep adding spans until I reaach the length I desire. It is such an easy pattern to use.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

momanna said:


> Just looked at it. Looks really small for my 2X size body.


You can vary the size by varying the weight or ply of the yarn used and adding extra wings.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Someone on Ravelry said they made theirs longer (Deeper) by casting on 135 sts instead of 90. That would make it 50% bigger. You would have to adjust your 16 st stagger to 24 sts as well. I'm now on triangle #6 doing the pattern as written. I think I can then figure how to make it into a shawl for my granddaughter. I'm having trouble finding a yarn for her, though. She likes black with purple or dark reds. Kind of Gothic. If any KPers know of a yarn like that, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I made mine this summer and I wear it like a scarf it stays on me better that way.. but I did it in RedHeart Soft and it is very soft and fairly heavy. I should of made it longer, or get a shawl pin. someone made it with 135 stitches and that looks so warm and cozy.. I am giving that some thought... I love the way the short rows worked out.. very nice and easy for me.. I messed up on the last triangle but its no big deal.. because I can't even remember what I did wrong and everyone loves it so its all good... I would also like to do this in the lace patterns.. that is beautiful.. as I was making it I was thinking this basic pattern could be done in so many different ways... and once you get the hang of it you will get it done fairly quickly.. I did and I'm a terribly slow knitter... I had to push myself to get 10 rows done today and there only 100 stitch rows.. but I am enjoying myself..


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

yotbum said:


> Someone on Ravelry said they made theirs longer (Deeper) by casting on 135 sts instead of 90. That would make it 50% bigger. You would have to adjust your 16 st stagger to 24 sts as well. I'm now on triangle #6 doing the pattern as written. I think I can then figure how to make it into a shawl for my granddaughter. I'm having trouble finding a yarn for her, though. She likes black with purple or dark reds. Kind of Gothic. If any KPers know of a yarn like that, please let me know. Thanks.


Thank you. Deeper is the word I was looking for. I can see the arithmetical relationship: half of 90 is 45, 90 + 45 =135, and, half of 16 is 8, 16 + 8=24. Everything is increased by half, the proportion stays the same. I will measure my finished scarf, and see where 50% brings me. If it hits my elbows or lower, we've got it! Thank you so much. If only I was more intuitive with numbers.....As for yarn for for your granddaughter, google Schoppelwolle Zauberwolle ( different than Zauberball which is much thinner) Do you think she might like #713 1507, Autumn Wind? The shawl I just finished is 713 1699. The color fades are beautiful, and a natural for these beloved triangles.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

So OK, I went back to Ravelry. I am going to add at least 3 or 4 more triangles, and at that point the shawlet will hang like an asymmetrical scarf and will suit the look of the season better. If I make another, and I think I will, I will co 135 and proceed from there. Thanks to all who helped!


----------



## keppie (Jul 17, 2013)

Struggling with the second triangle on the Wingspan scarf. Hope someone can help! When the pattern says to cast on 16 (Row 2 of Triangle 2), I'm not sure I've done it correctly. Do I cut the yarn and cast on the 16 stitches?


----------



## hettie (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks, I too, have the pattern, tried it,found it too difficult, but will try again. with all your info .


----------



## Teacup (Jan 23, 2011)

keppie said:


> Struggling with the second triangle on the Wingspan scarf. Hope someone can help! When the pattern says to cast on 16 (Row 2 of Triangle 2), I'm not sure I've done it correctly. Do I cut the yarn and cast on the 16 stitches?


No, don't cut your yarn..just cast on 16 stitches onto needle and then knit them and knit till you get to your marker..look for the video that shows you..there are several video's that will help you out..don't get discouraged I had to try a couple times also..


----------



## keppie (Jul 17, 2013)

Aha. . .VIDEOS! Where might I find one?


----------



## keppie (Jul 17, 2013)

Found the videos. Thanks for the help. Think I've got it now. . .and YES, I was over-thinking the directions!


----------



## Teacup (Jan 23, 2011)

keppie said:


> Found the videos. Thanks for the help. Think I've got it now. . .and YES, I was over-thinking the directions!


Glad I could help.. Have my second Wingspan blocking now..ran out of yarn so only have 7 Wings on this one, just a little smaller..


----------



## rgrover5690 (Mar 8, 2012)

I just got the pattern. As of July 2013 the pattern is no longer a free one.
I am finding the pattern very confusing!
I am wondering if mamma can help me out?


----------



## rgrover5690 (Mar 8, 2012)

No longer free as of july2013.


----------

